# For ALL those who think the action film started with "star wars"...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Check out "hellfighters" on the sat today...or see if you can find a copy of "gunga din" or "fort apache" and see how the masters(john ford,. et al) did it WITHOUT computers manipulating things... 

btw-i did go to spider man and had a great time and expect a great time at clones, but watching an older flick where you KNOW SOMEONE had to actually jump out of that building or get close to that BIG FIRE makes the flick a bit more thrilling to me...lol


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Or watch any flick starring Jackie Chan :righton:


----------

